# What a shame...sick of Indian politics, super cop,Kiran Bedi retires prematurely



## mayanks_098 (Nov 28, 2007)

India's pride, world renowned,the first lady IPS of our country Kiran Bedi has opted for VRS(Voluntary Retirement Scheme).She still has 18 months left in her service.She has given her application already and is under consideration.She said she will work from outside to reform the system.

What a pity on India's sick politics.
Earlier this year,Mr Y.S. Dadwal was made Delhi's commissioner of police ahead of her.The reason that made this decision even more disgusting was that Mr. Dadwal is her junior and had 4 years of service left.So he would have anyways got Commissioner's rank after Bedi's retirement as tenure of commissioner is 2 years and he had 4 years but Mrs Bedi had only 2.What an insult of her commitment and excellent work that was.How much she gave to our country,our society but this is the way we treat our true heroes,really.
That was dis-heartening even for me,we cant even imagine what she would have felt.Obviously shocked and diss appointed, she went on a leave immediately after it.But came back to office later on requests.

Why she was not made CoP,well i think we still are in stone age,may be our leaders were not ready to digest a lady as top cop of the capital...or they knew that if she becomes commissioner then she will not let "things" go easy for them.They feared that they would not be able to escape as easily.
Imagine a Delhi with less crime,a safer Delhi particularly for women,i am pretty sure she would have kicked every loafer on Delhi streets.If you are a Delhite,you know how big the problem of eve-teasing is.

Its not easy to find an officer as honest,dedicated as her.It isnt like she was greedy for the post but she had the desire to do something.That would have been an acknowledgement of hardwork of a great fighter.She truly deserved it.We missed a gem of an officer,the one who really was commited to her work.

Your services will be missed Mrs. Bedi.You will always be a model to follow for every police man.
A salute to my best cop.


----------



## New (Nov 28, 2007)

And it happens only in  our India


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 29, 2007)

thats pathetic ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah.Shame on indian politicians.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

too bad!


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 29, 2007)

yes


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Truely a sad news


----------

